# How do you store your Shotgun ammo



## neo4516 (Oct 24, 2012)

I currently have a small fire proof safe that can hold about 800 rounds but I want to store for than that and have checked a few videos on YouTube and some people use large tool boxes that can be locked with a padlock. How do you store yours? I live n a country were I can't get hold of ammo boxes?


----------



## mossberg500 (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a gun cabinet that I keep guns on one side and shotgun,rifle, and handgun ammo loose in ammo cans on the other side. All I have to do is grab the shotgun can and a shotgun and I can keep reloading and firing for about 600 shells.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

Large ammo can


----------



## The_Skippy (Nov 5, 2012)

I like something like this..

http://www.schoolsin.com/SAN-RTA-70...prodads&utm_medium=CSE&utm_campaign=feedexact

You can put a bar across the front and bolt it to the floor if u want it a little more secure but all in all just a simple lock is enough for me. Something like this is large enough that you could store all sorts of stuff in it and it doesn't break the bank. You can put the ammo is large zip lock bags if you're worried about moisture. 
Couple random thoughts on shelves like this:
-they don't draw much attention from the casual observer (compared to a safe)
-if you put a lock of some kind on it, it should keep the contents safe from children 
-price point is low enough you can probably get a couple if need be
-any real Amount of ammo will make it to heavy to move around


----------



## Shopkins (Nov 9, 2012)

on the side of my shotgun and elsewhere readily available ha. Honestly most of mine is in a storage cabinet in my basement that just has a key lock. the shells are just left in the boxes they are packaged in.


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

In my shot gun, best place for it...


----------



## armyguy (Nov 9, 2012)

Well the most important thing is that you should store your ammo in a dry and preferably a place where the climate wont change much say super hot or and cold back and forth.

I would even say store your ammo in a waterproof container. Thrown in a couple of dessicant packet and it will last forever. Note .22 and shot shells are no good if submerge in water. 

I would say get plastic ammo cans whcih usually have a rubber O ring that keep water and dust out. If you have no access to ammo cans, then the next best thing is to get buckets with lids. These you can usually buy from hardware stores. They usually have lids with a rubber O ring on it, so it will be water proof. They sells for 7-9 bucks.

Now if you cannot or do not want to spend the money, then keep an eye out for people painting their house. Paint comes in tin cans and also 5 gallon buckets. Usually people throw them away. You can approach the painters and ask them to save it for you. they are easy to clean and now you have free buckets. 

Or go to restaurant, most restaurant around the world uses lard to cook. The largest lard producers are all in Quebec, Canada. And all their lard comes in 5 gallon white buckets. Just find out which restaurant uses lard and get them to save it for you. You will be surprise how far reaching Quebec lard goes. 
Also, try restaurant that sells pig tails or pig foot. These are also package in 5 gallon size white buckets. they are packed in salt and also comes from Quebec. So do the same thing and go ask from the restaurant.

In the states, I have accumulated a large amount of buckets by going to retail stores like Staples or Targets and ask them when they will refloor or rewax their floors. they usually do it once a year and usually before the end of the fiscal year. So for example Staples,inc, refloor in early Febuary, So I will go there before they refloor and ask the managers to save all the buckets that he or she will be throwing away. These buckets holds chemicals and wax i guess. Its easy to clean and the lids are all nice.

Buckets are a preppers best friend they hold water and when you are done hold shits and piss and what not.
They also keep your food and ammo dry in case of flood. Also they stack great and are made to be stack high.


----------

